# Denon 3808CI: Optical or Coaxial hookup



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Is an optical or coaxial hookup better than the other?
I'm hooking up a Sony 5 disc CD/DVD player for music as well as a Sony DVD player solely for movies so that I don't have to keep switching the surround setting on my Denon. (DTS to Direct, etc.) 

My Denon doesn't have an optical in for DVD or CD but rather SAT, DVR & VCR. It does have coaxial inputs for DVD & CD BUT I'd rather run an optical in rather than a coaxial. 
BTW, I am running a VCR as well, yeah I know, why? 

Is one better than the other? Would it really make a difference in sound quality especially on SACD's? 
I know coaxial is digital but it seems to me that an optical signal would be a much better digital delivery source? :scratch:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Denon 3808CI:Optical or Coaxial hookup*



eaglerider94 said:


> Is an optical or coaxial hookup better than the other?
> 
> Is one better than the other? Would it really make a difference in sound quality especially on SACD's?
> I know coaxial is digital but it seems to me that an optical signal would be a much better digital delivery source? :scratch:


Neither will make any noticeable difference audibly . The coaxial cable is alot more like HDMI as far as the signal is concerned just 0's and 1's. and is alot less fragile than the optical cable.


----------



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

I second the above response. I remember hearing years ago that coaxial was better, but I can't remember the reasoning. I would suggest just using whatever you have on hand. If buying new optical cable just buy entry level as quality isn't really an issue with fibreoptics
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The downside to optical is that the cables are not as durable. Otherwise, not much difference.


----------

